
Latest Black Hole Collision Comes with a Twist - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/latest-black-hole-collision-comes-with-a-twist-20170601/
======
Errorcod3
Source: Observation of a 50-Solar-Mass Binary Black Hole Coalescence at
Redshift

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevLett.118.221...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevLett.118.221101)

